# Motor mods



## GSURugger (Dec 14, 2011)

Running a MB 35hp LA special (32" drive). Already running dual exhaust (homemade) and single 42 mikuni. Am going to single crossover exhaust, 1.5 rockers, billet rods, having spring shims installed, and Havin heads ported and decked. Motor will be electronically limited with a 4600rpm box.   Will report back on performance. any oft else done similar?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you makin it a forty five?   My pill is 5I00 rpm???


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 14, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> Are you makin it a forty five?   My pill is 5I00 rpm???



My bottom is still bone stock. Gonna go with a performance cam and pistons at a later date, then bump to 5100.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 14, 2011)

Ahh...


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 15, 2011)

How much faster will it run after all that compared to stock.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2011)

duckyaker90 said:


> How much faster will it run after all that compared to stock.



Should know a little after dark.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 15, 2011)

Not to hyjack Rugger, but I got a 23hp Vanguard MM all stock on a 1542 jon.  What mods could I make to see a little more top end with a load?  Runs low 20's with just me but with 2 big guys and hunting load am only seeing bout 12mph...


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2011)

LipRip'r said:


> Not to hyjack Rugger, but I got a 23hp Vanguard MM all stock on a 1542 jon.  What mods could I make to see a little more top end with a load?  Runs low 20's with just me but with 2 big guys and hunting load am only seeing bout 12mph...



Check out mudmotortalk.com. Those guys are on point. Also, check out performance vtwins in NC. I would start with carb an exhaust.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 15, 2011)

get a mud hull for best performance  at least 16 ft


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2011)

Well it's back together. Im headed south this weekend and Will gps speeds with different loads. A recap on what was done:
Billet pushrods
1.5 rockers
Valve work
Heads ported
Heads decked .030"
New single crossover exhaust
New air cleaner
Spring shims and new retainers


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2011)

Couldn't stand it. Took it out. 27 on a 1650 xpress ribbed flatbottm. 27.1 in deep slightly choppy water with 2-250lb people. Hole shot is incredible!


----------



## Barroll (Dec 15, 2011)

Over the summer I put Iron Mountain heads and a single mikuni on my mudbuddy 35.  Im running it on a 1854 custom mud hull and I am running right at 30mph by myself and 27.5 with 3 ppl.  

GSUrugger: did you put in stainless valves? Now that you shimmed the springs you should be good up to 4600 as long as your new pushrods hold up unlike stock ones. What rpms are you turning at full throttle in the water?


----------



## Barroll (Dec 15, 2011)

LipRip'r said:


> Not to hyjack Rugger, but I got a 23hp Vanguard MM all stock on a 1542 jon.  What mods could I make to see a little more top end with a load?  Runs low 20's with just me but with 2 big guys and hunting load am only seeing bout 12mph...



Backwater Performance Systems makes some stuff for that motor.  If you do exhaust, Iron mountain heads, and their mikuni carb kit you will see a significant gain.
But like what was said already, this is not the place to get good info on these motors, check out mudmotortalk.com.  a lot more knowledge there


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2011)

Barroll said:


> Over the summer I put Iron Mountain heads and a single mikuni on my mudbuddy 35.  Im running it on a 1854 custom mud hull and I am running right at 30mph by myself and 27.5 with 3 ppl.
> 
> GSUrugger: did you put in stainless valves? Now that you shimmed the springs you should be good up to 4600 as long as your new pushrods hold up unlike stock ones. What rpms are you turning at full throttle in the water?



Did not spring for the valves. After the season I'm gonna look for a new hull. If anything I'll go with titanium valves when I redo the bottom. At this point I believe it my hull that's holding me back.  It's seen it's better days. Still very pleased, as I ran it alone, and was no difference between 1 or 2 people. Was turning 4300 last night.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 16, 2011)

*Mmt*

Congrats on the mods!

I browse and participate over at mud motor talk, but man you have to wade through some crap to get any real info. I run a stock 23 GD SD on a 16x48 GD hull and have thought about some mods, just for load carrying purposes. Do you feel like it now has more pull/low end due to the mods? Empty I can touch around 24.5, but with 2 guys and gear it's down to around 19, 3 is about 16.5 and with 4 guys it won't get on step. That run with 3 guys and full load can get annoying when you have to go 7-9 miles... Plus I'm crossing a bay that is around a mile long from cut to cut, so getting across a little quicker with 3 total guys and gear would be nice.

Lip, you asked about the 23 on the 15x42 John, I don't think motor is your problem, I'm sure that boat just doesn't handle that heavy of a load. I'm assuming it's just plowing? I know my hull is only rated for around 850 lbs, add the 225 lb engine and really it's only suppse to carry 630 or so pounds. And this a true mud hull. I think the solution to your problem would be a bigger boat.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2011)

Load carrying capacity seems to have increased drastically. Will find out this weekend when I load 3 men and gear.


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 16, 2011)

*Sounds Good*



GSURugger said:


> Load carrying capacity seems to have increased drastically. Will find out this weekend when I load 3 men and gear.




Thanks man! Report when you get back, I'm one of the few that would rather have more get up rather than top end. Never really thought about Mods because the boat is perfect for what I do 90% of the time, but periodically there is that 3rd person, extra gear or heavy work load. Last week I built some permanant blinds, had a tool box, 9 sheets of plywood, a dozen or so 2x4's, and a bunch of fast grass and cane, along with a buddy. It got on plane plenty good, but not sure it could handle much more! Just for those few times a year it would be nice to have a little more "get up."


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> Thanks man! Report when you get back, I'm one of the few that would rather have more get up rather than top end. Never really thought about Mods because the boat is perfect for what I do 90% of the time, but periodically there is that 3rd person, extra gear or heavy work load. Last week I built some permanant blinds, had a tool box, 9 sheets of plywood, a dozen or so 2x4's, and a bunch of fast grass and cane, along with a buddy. It got on plane plenty good, but not sure it could handle much more! Just for those few times a year it would be nice to have a little more "get up."



Will do. I hear ya on wanting a better hole shot. Valve and head work will help that. Last night it took 150-200 feet or so to hit 27, but only ab 20-30 feet to go from 0-20


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 16, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> Congrats on the mods!
> 
> I browse and participate over at mud motor talk, but man you have to wade through some crap to get any real info. I run a stock 23 GD SD on a 16x48 GD hull and have thought about some mods, just for load carrying purposes. Do you feel like it now has more pull/low end due to the mods? Empty I can touch around 24.5, but with 2 guys and gear it's down to around 19, 3 is about 16.5 and with 4 guys it won't get on step. That run with 3 guys and full load can get annoying when you have to go 7-9 miles... Plus I'm crossing a bay that is around a mile long from cut to cut, so getting across a little quicker with 3 total guys and gear would be nice.
> 
> Lip, you asked about the 23 on the 15x42 John, I don't think motor is your problem, I'm sure that boat just doesn't handle that heavy of a load. I'm assuming it's just plowing? I know my hull is only rated for around 850 lbs, add the 225 lb engine and really it's only suppse to carry 630 or so pounds. And this a true mud hull. I think the solution to your problem would be a bigger boat.



Yea mine is an '86 riveted jon with a plywood floor and ribbed bottom...not exactly perfect for the SD but it's what i'm working with.  It does fine for what i'm doing most of the time but would like a little better performance with a load.  12mph is creeping when traveling a few miles to/from the hole


----------

